
Spoof UK Government’s Brexit Propaganda - Borlands
https://ledbydonkeys.com/
======
guilhas
If they keep pushing a EU defense union, and northern Ireland backstop without
an exit clause, the best deal is still 'no deal' on WTO terms.

